# Thump thump thump when braking



## coolcat (Jun 27, 2007)

On my 1998 Sentra there's a loud thumping sound on the passenger side rear wheel when applying the brakes. The sound starts just before the car comes to a complete stop.

Any ideas what this could be?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

coolcat said:


> On my 1998 Sentra there's a loud thumping sound on the passenger side rear wheel when applying the brakes. The sound starts just before the car comes to a complete stop.
> 
> Any ideas what this could be?


hm...I remember we had a clunking before we replaced the brake shoes. I think it's the brake shoes skipping along inside the drum, instead of applying constant pressure. 

Try changing the shoes and springs...maybe even the drum depending on how worn it is. 

make sure you only take one side apart at a time! You can look at the untouched side if you mess up.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Tavel said:


> hm...I remember we had a clunking before we replaced the brake shoes. I think it's the brake shoes skipping along inside the drum, instead of applying constant pressure.
> 
> Try changing the shoes and springs...maybe even the drum depending on how worn it is.
> 
> make sure you only take one side apart at a time! You can look at the untouched side if you mess up.


Mine made more of a ticking noise, from 25 mph to zero.
It went away for a few days when I cleaned the shoes and drum. then it came back again.
the Nissan service writer told me to
1) clean
2) replace shoes
3) replace drums
4) replace all hardware
In that order
and it might come back.

Hence the rear disk conversion.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

IanH said:


> Mine made more of a ticking noise, from 25 mph to zero.
> It went away for a few days when I cleaned the shoes and drum. then it came back again.
> the Nissan service writer told me to
> 1) clean
> ...


DONT REPLACE WITHOUT DIAGNOSTICS
1).first take them off and clean with soapy watter
2).then take or barrow a drum brake micrommiter
3).mesure and make sure they are the right size
4).makes sure that the inside of the drumm is not gouged, scored or scared or compleatly glazed
5). makes sure the pads are ok and not complealy warping the drumm, 


this will take like 15-30 minuest to do all of this and if the drumm needs to be fixed, just have it turned on a lathe and save a shit ton of money
if you have any more questions just hit me up i have done this work several times and am doing every day for about the next three weeks on a ton of cars, i can exlain alot more if you need.


----------



## coolcat (Jun 27, 2007)

Turns out it was a warped drum. NTB did the work. Rear shoes, new drums, andlabor cost me $286.


----------

